# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Monthly Cost Consus

## madcam94

I'm curious as to what it would cost to live in Jamaica per month? Not necessarily Negril, one of the outlying areas would be fine. We are fortunate to have monthly retirement income and wouldn't be trying to work there. Average rent, utilities, average grocery cost, etc... I wouldn't be looking to live like a queen, safe and clean area Is fine by us. Thoughts from folks that have moved there or researched appreciated.

----------


## Bnewb

Hey Madcam94,

If you are living here full time, rent is generally more affordable....and of course just like anywhere, the location, the included amenities and size of the home will determine the cost. A rental can run from around $200us monthly for a studio-like apartment up to $2000us for a loaded 3+ bedroom home.
Utilities may or may not be included in the rental and would consist of water, current, cable and internet if required. Utility costs are fairly similar to most North American pricing. Current, water, cable for a small two bedroom would average around 8000-10000j.

You'll find grocery costs significantly higher in Jamaica. If you are wanting to keep grocery costs down...you can buy the Caribbean/Jamaican brands rather than purchasing imported products. The veggie/fruit truck vendor in your neighbourhood will always have great fresh produce available...you'll get to know the times they're around. The sad part of purchasing fresh produce here...the imported is often less costly.

Let me know if you need more detail.

----------

